# cabin fever



## elkhartjim (Jan 11, 2009)

I've now been out and about for several days.

The last few weeks the weather has been rain, sleet, snow and sunshine. Temps in the twenties to the mid eighties. I've had flu like symptoms since before new years. Executive decision time...last Tuesday decided to go someplace, anyplace. Spent a few hours loading up the Bounder Tuesday and about as much time convincing Roxie to get out...we're not leaving till tomorrow. Likely story she thought. I think she's got cabin fever too.

We spent Tuesday night restlessly. Each time I would go to the door she would dang near knock me down....she is not going to be left.

Pulled out Wednesday headed south. First stop was for fuel. Sure felt good to fill up with $1.999 fuel. Tried to lasso Tex into meeting for some "holier than thou" barbeque but Ms Sally had him lined up for something different.

Arrived at Spring Creek Park just a little north of Houston. Only 8 spaces with full 50 amp hook ups. Best part is....free for max of 7 days.

I wanted to drive down to Galveston to see how the recovery is coming. Dang, we Texans are resilient. Did not see nor hear...where's thegovernment or where's my check. In spite of Fema, they are well on their way to recovery. I knowI'm prejudice, but I bet Galveston in 3 1/2 months is further ahead of our neighbors one state over is in 3 years. Of course we're accustom of taking care of ourselves. Just a proud Texans point of view.

I've spent the rest of my time relaxing and meeting some really nice people. 

I'm leaving in the morning for some other place. Maybe South Padre Island and then to Mexico. The liquor cabinet needs some replenishing after the holidays and the "hot toddies". 

See you on down the road.


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 11, 2009)

Re: cabin fever

well Jim I am glad you are over you flu like sickness. Better yet I am glad u are getting out and enjoying that MH of yours. I just wished I could get out and go, but thing around here are keeping me in. But I have been planning my trip to SD this May or first week in June. Take care of your self and enjoy to traveling.


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 11, 2009)

Re: cabin fever

Jim I should have also said that cabin fever is sitting in on everyone. The weather is cooperating as it been quite warm here middle GA. sometimes it been in the high 70 and low in the low 50. I have been doing some prep work on mine and found one of the cabinet doors has come loose so I had to re glue it and put in a brace to keep it straight and square until it dried. I also ck the house batteries making sure they do dry up, I have 2 gallons of spring water t keep them full. take care and come on over to the chat line when u can. :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## DL Rupper (Jan 11, 2009)

Re: cabin fever

Hey Jim it's cold in Texas.  We are back from our interlude in Ohio and spent a cold morning in Fredericksburg.  I hope we didn't bring the cold weather with us.

Glad you are getting out and having some fun.  We would like to get over to Galveston/Beaumont area to see how they are doing.  We haven't been over that way for about 3 years.   We leave here in Feb so guess we will head Easterly before going North for spring.


----------



## elkhartjim (Jan 11, 2009)

Re: cabin fever

DL..I may go to Kerrville this week.  I'll pm you if'n I get close to you.  Have ya'll been out to the wild flower place?  Where are you staying in Fredericksburg?


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2009)

Re: cabin fever

Jim good for u ,, getting out and going ,, i wish i could    ,,, but the dog sure seems to want to go ,, at least u won't have to look for her ,,, u'll know where she'll be ,,,    in the MH waiting for u to go  :approve:  :approve:   
An I too am getting the cabin fever ,, even worse ,, since we have had rain for almost 2 weeks non stop ,,,  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 11, 2009)

Re: cabin fever

Rod you got to live in a cabin, before you can get it :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh: .That small mansion that call home doesn't qualify as a cabin :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## rjf7g (Jan 11, 2009)

Re: cabin fever

I get to go to work every day M - F, so at least I get out of the house some!  I just went outside for the first time today - to do my recycling and trash chores.  We had a delayed opening on Tuesday due to ice the weather folks were calling for but never came.  We had a dusting of snow on Thursday.  My weekends are very different in the off season, for sure.


----------



## whitey (Jan 14, 2009)

RE: cabin fever

Hi Jim: 

I know what you mean about Cabin Fever i stood it until 5 Jan and we loaded up went out to the canpgroud for a week,we really enjoyed getting out of the house, Visit a lot of friends that live close to the campground.


----------



## utmtman (Jan 14, 2009)

Re: cabin fever

Glad to see so many people getting the itch and wanting to hit the roads again.  I feel dormant sitting here doing nothing waiting for the RV and Vacation show to start.  Cant wait for the time to come either when we hit the roads again for some place different.   Been here a month and it feels like months.  Month and a half more and Im on the road again.


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 14, 2009)

Re: cabin fever

Lee in about 90 days I will be heading up to Bedford VA to GST OH. Once we get back and repack we will be heading out to Rapid city SD.I know sitting around doing nothing is getting to me as well, I hard sitting and waiting on spring. Lee will you be Petrified Forest this year? Just asking as we might swing by there on our way down to TEXAS for another venture.


----------



## Shadow (Jan 14, 2009)

Re: cabin fever

Hey Hollis, Stop and say hi your next time thru Texas. You came by so fast the  last time you looked like you was running moonshine for Chelse !!!    :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 14, 2009)

Re: cabin fever

Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!! THAT NOT TO GET OUT!!!!!! I will do that. I have met so many people on line that I would call friends who live in Texas. So you bet I will this time if we decide to come back that way


----------



## C Nash (Jan 14, 2009)

Re: cabin fever

Now Shadow, I haven't run any shine since I got rid of the 49 ford with Mercury flat head V8 and three two barrel carbs.    And that was many years ago :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2009)

Re: cabin fever

Nash meant to say many hr's ago ,,, he now uses the Rv ,, makes it less noticable to the cops ,,, and MAN CAN U carry a ton of shine in those tanks ,, and even if the cops wanted to inspect them ,, u tell them the shine is in the Black tank    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :evil:  :clown:  :8ball:


----------



## LEN (Jan 15, 2009)

Re: cabin fever

Ha Ha Ha

I just hit 75 degees on my way south.
Get outta the snow and head south.

LEN


----------



## Shadow (Jan 15, 2009)

Re: cabin fever

Always had a picture in my mind of Chelse behind the wheel of that 49 Ford. Ninety miles per hour down some old gravel country road. What's so bad!!!   I can picture him in the M/H doing the same thing! :bleh:  :laugh: 

Len, where is it 75 degrees?  It's freezing here in Texas


----------



## DL Rupper (Jan 15, 2009)

Re: cabin fever

Amen to that. :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2009)

Re: cabin fever

well i am past freezing ,, just plumb froze ,, it's 10 here right now ,, and heading to 6 tonight :O ,, send me some of that weather too Len ,,, PLEASE  :approve:  :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Jan 15, 2009)

Re: cabin fever

Should have left this morning.  going to around 10 here tonight. :angry:   
Shadow, I would try it with the MH but mine is loaded before I start.  Hmmm, 50 gallons in the fresh water, 50 in the gray and 50 in the black would come under the fully loaded specs. What about it Hollis? You are in the general area where we use to go. :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## cwishert (Jan 15, 2009)

Re: cabin fever

Well it hasn't hit the teens yet here but I am cold!!    I can't wait for the spring.  I hope the really cold air stays up past  I10.  Let it stay above freezing down here!  I don't really have cabin fever though because we got to spend last weekend at Lake Texana.  It was beautiful on Friday but turned ugly by Saturday morning and never got above about 40f all the rest of the weekend.  Got to say the MH has a good heater.  If you all stop by to see Shadow, come on down 59 a few more miles and visit us too! :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 15, 2009)

Re: cabin fever

yea I think so Nash, what part of the country are u heading out to first?


----------



## C Nash (Jan 15, 2009)

Re: cabin fever

We will be headed down the Flordia west coast and ck out the Everglades and Keys and back up the east coast.  No timetable or reservations.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2009)

Re: cabin fever

Nash ,, one thing u forgot ,, u need to put some stink in the black tank ,, just incase    :laugh:  :laugh:  :evil:


----------



## C Nash (Jan 16, 2009)

Re: cabin fever

Yep, those heavy drinkers wouldn't know the difference. Some of the old moonshinners threw batteries in the cooking batch to make it work off faster or that's what they claimed.   :dead:


----------



## C Nash (Jan 16, 2009)

Re: cabin fever

Jim, think you can see by these post that you are not the only one with "cabin fever"  :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 16, 2009)

Re: cabin fever

Nash I think Jim started a domino effect, we all of us who aren't full timers have cabin fever. I know I have it and trying to ease the pain by planning my next trip out. Also by  going out side and doing little things to the MH. it not a cure but it helps  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :bleh:  :bleh:  :bleh:


----------



## DL Rupper (Jan 16, 2009)

Re: cabin fever

I've got cabin fever and I'm in my mobile cabin.  The temps are so low here in Texas that it's too cold to get out much.


----------



## cwishert (Jan 16, 2009)

Re: cabin fever

Yeah DL it's kinda like why come to Texas if your just gonna freeze here too.  Maybe you should have gone all the way to the Valley or South Padre.  You  might be able to at least get comfortable.  I know it's cold here in the middle south eastern part of the state.  It might get to 60 tomorrow.  I think I'll stay in bed and be warm. :clown:


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 16, 2009)

Re: cabin fever

well it 18 here last night and suppose to get down to 16 tonight, so it is hard to motivated and go outside for any reason. The high today was 38 and maybe it will reach 45 tomorrow.  so all of us are in the deep freeze right now. But when it get real hot we will looking for cool weather. :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## DL Rupper (Jan 16, 2009)

Re: cabin fever

Hey Carol, I spent 1 week in the Valley about 4 years ago and it was OK, but not great.  However, it was warm.  Maybe the problem I had at the time was all the streets and I mean ALL the streets were under construction.  I would go back for a week or so, but not a month.  

We aren't into all the RV park organized snowbird activities, so I guess that's why we like the RV parks that don't have swimming pools, shuffleboards, potlucks and sewing circles.  Now I don't mind the coffee/donut socials in the mornings once a week. :laugh:


----------



## rjf7g (Jan 16, 2009)

Re: cabin fever

It was 11 this AM when I went in to my living room this AM...it's 18 right now.  I am sure hoping I winterized everything just right!


----------



## elkhartjim (Jan 16, 2009)

Re: cabin fever

No cabin fever here.  I hooked up with the Texas Boomers and we're in Cut'n Shoot, Tx.  Great park and lots of new friends.  Its in the 40's but what a fire we had all afternoon.  About to have dinner and then coffee (?) and dessert by the fire.  The only difference between today and August is more clothes.  Go for it!!


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 16, 2009)

Re: cabin fever

Well Jim I am glad you are out having a ball. Keep posting back on how you are doing. We will be out last week in May heading to SD. So we are just hanging out and waiting.


----------



## LEN (Jan 16, 2009)

Re: cabin fever

We just pulled into Orange Grove RV Park East side of Bakersfield Ca. Picked a sack of fresh oranes and ate enough to do damage, man are they good fresh right off the tree. If there ready your free to pick here. Very nice accommodations all pull throughs  as far as I can tell cable and WIFI if your close enough to the club house. 65 degrees when we pulled in and cooling a bit after sunset for good sleep. Tomorrow morning further south.

LEN


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2009)

Re: cabin fever

well all i got to say is ,, WHERE THE HELL IS SUMMER???? I would love to have about 60's for the lows ,, and upper 90's for the high's   
Ok yes i am waiting also on the thaw out ,, 6 here right now ,, and they say it might fall into the 0's or the negatives ,,, too DAMN COLD for me  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## rjf7g (Jan 16, 2009)

Re: cabin fever

Jim and Len, you two enjoy it for the rest of us.  For now, I am stuck inside eating store bought oranges.


----------



## DL Rupper (Jan 17, 2009)

Re: cabin fever

Brrr, I just love Global Warming. :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Shadow (Jan 17, 2009)

Re: cabin fever

Anybody heard from Al Gore lately. I have my sunscreen ready!


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 17, 2009)

Re: cabin fever

Hey Butch, he may have went to Hawaii for the climate warming. We see how cold it is in the northern states.


----------



## DL Rupper (Jan 17, 2009)

Re: cabin fever

It was a touch warmer today so Butch and Shirley came over to say hello.  Great folks.  So far we have met Ken & Linda and Butch & Shirley.  Fun times RVing.


----------



## rjf7g (Jan 17, 2009)

Re: cabin fever

It's warmer here right now (24) than it was at any point during the day.  Heck, this is beginning to feel like camping weather.


----------



## C Nash (Jan 17, 2009)

Re: cabin fever

Now DL, you didn't make Shadow smell that Dogde diesel smoke did you?   Are you still in Fredericksburg?  Where are you camping?  We camped at LadyBird Johnson CG when we were there. Sure was good pecans laying all over the place and they said do not pick them up.  Sure was hard eating them on the ground.   :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2009)

Re: cabin fever

Nash ,, just get a pooper scooper ,, and tell them u'r picking up after u dog ,, hell they won't know the diff    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## elkhartjim (Jan 18, 2009)

Re: cabin fever

Yes we will!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DL Rupper (Jan 18, 2009)

Re: cabin fever

Butch didn't get close enough to Big Bad Red to get a good whiffff of the wonderful smelling diesel smoke..  I think he thought Red might pounce on a Ford owner.  Actually I didn't start it up or it would have been lust at first smell. :laugh:  :approve: 

It's warming up (70 degrees) so I suspect we might head to San Antonio (75 degrees) this week.


----------



## Shadow (Jan 19, 2009)

Re: cabin fever

Really did enjoy the visit with DL and the Mrs. We had a great time. Chelse, as for that Dodge. We parked a hundred yards away and came in with the wind to our face. It never knew we were there.  
Great people, If they are in your area I would take the time to visit them.


----------

